# An INTERNATIONAL SHOW and all things FELINE-EXPOSITION will claw its way into CENTRAL LONDON



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd share that LondonCats is hosting a TICA show and feline expo in Tobacco Dock this May. And if you use KW20 during checkout they will give you 20% off the price of any ticket.

Full details:

*CAT EXTRAVAGANZA! For the first time, an INTERNATIONAL SHOW and all things FELINE-EXPOSITION will claw its way into CENTRAL LONDON this spring!*
Thousands of cat enthusiasts, an international competition with over 200 cats, and a multitude of quirky cat vendors all under one roof. That's right! This May, the felines are pushing aside their canine cousins and taking centre stage at the LondonCats International Show and Cat Expo, the cat equivalent to Crufts!

















On a mission to stage, reward and celebrate our PURRFECT companions, LondonCats will be taking over Tobacco Dock in Central London on the 4th and the 5th of May 2019 for the biggest cat expo in all of Europe and the first event of its kind in the UK. A cat extravaganza like you have never seen before!

In attendance will be every cat lovers favourite authors James Bowen and A Streetcat Named Bob who will be signing their bestselling books. James & Bob's exceptional story has been an inspiration worldwide and the film has become a phenomenon.










LondonCats are delighted to also welcome Cisco Systems co-founder and philanthropist Sandy Lerner. You can hear excerpts of Lerner's book 'Caticons: 4,000 Years of Art Imitating Cats' from the Educational Stage and her book will be available to buy at the show. Lerner uses her success to be an advocate for animal welfare.

For those who want to give something back to their beloved four-legged friends there will be plenty of ways to spoil them with treats and gifts from a shopping village dedicated to crazy cat products. Dr. Elsey's will be on hand to provide litterbox solutions for the life of your cat and a range of premium state of the art products for happy, healthy cats. Also, in attendance, will be Katzenworld the UK's biggest cat blog forum, Purrform Premium Raw Cat Food, Bengal Cat World, Scrumbles, Autopet and their hi-tech "litter robot" just to name a few.

Whether you are looking for the latest and best food & treats or the most innovative & hi-tech gadgets, you will be sure to leave happy with a little something for your "friends" at home.

Other features include a "Cat Agility Ring", SEVEN super interactive "Judging Rings", "Meet the Breeds", Instagram's biggest cat celebrities and delicious food & drink from London's best food trucks!








Come and see your favourite breeds such as the Bengal, British Short Hair, Maine Coon and Sphynx and some newer breeds like the Lykoi (werewolf cat), American Curl, Toyger and many more, all under one roof competing for the ultimate prize of Best Kitten, Best Cat, Best Alter and Best Household Pet.

The show will be open to the public from 9am - 5pm.Tickets are available on the door or online, from the LondonCats website.

Adults | £25

OAPs | £20

Children | £15

LondonCats International Cat Show

4th & 5th May | Tobacco Dock - London


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£25 to visit a cat show? Good grief!


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> £25 to visit a cat show? Good grief!


Well... it is in what is classified as central London. Before the National Pet Show stopped running their event in the excel they charged the same price for it. :/

Plus it's not just a cat show... there is cat agility, talks, street cat bob etc so a bit different to a normal TICA show.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's an expo, not a show, and it's in London. It is bound to be more expensive, if you don't like the price then don't go


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> It's an expo, not a show, and it's in London. It is bound to be more expensive, if you don't like the price then don't go


I live in Scotland so distance means I wouldn't go. However I also wouldn't go to a similar priced event in Edinburgh or Glasgow. And it's being sold as a show:

"LondonCats presents its biggest ever International Cat Show which will be hosted in the fantastic Tobacco Dock venue in London on the 4th & 5th of May 2019"

That price is also for a morning or afternoon only at the show, unless of course I buy tickets for both bring it to £50 for the day.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> "LondonCats presents its biggest ever International Cat Show which will be hosted in the fantastic Tobacco Dock venue in London on the 4th & 5th of May 2019"


Please read the title again... it's a cat show AND expo - "*an INTERNATIONAL SHOW and all things FELINE-EXPOSITION" , *it's come a long way from their original shows. And maybe have a look at the line-up, Street cat bob? Cat agility? Educational rings/talks for the public. All of those things cost an organiser money to put on!



OrientalSlave said:


> That price is also for a morning or afternoon only at the show, unless of course I buy tickets for both bring it to £50 for the day.


Also... the morning / afternoon split is to reduce QUEUING it doesn't actually mean you'll be kicked out if you come in during the morning session and decide to stay until the end of the day. They did the same at their January event in Leatherhead (where tickets were a lot cheaper as it was in Surrey not central London)



OrientalSlave said:


> I live in Scotland so distance means I wouldn't go. However I also wouldn't go to a similar priced event in Edinburgh or Glasgow.


I always say live and let live! Most people I know spend more on a round of drinks in a pub in London than a day out at an event like this... Sadly that are London prices.

And just to make a point... I try and help all type of cat events by posting about their events, GCCF, TICA, Fife and general cat lover events. And I find it rather upsetting when people get incredibly negative and don't give the people organising those events credit for risking their own personal money for putting on shows & events for all of us in the cat fancier / cat-loving public. If it wasnt for these individual and clubs all of us would be moaning "oh there is no event going on that we can go to!"


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The Supreme is £14 (including admin fee) and doesn't have any of the events an expo would have. I would much rather pay £25 for an expo than £14 for the Supreme.

TICA have to fly judges in and pay for their hotel costs in London, pay for special guests, pay for the building, and all of that with London costs, as well as the normal costs of a show. 

Why is there a need to comment if all you're going to do is criticise?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The Supreme did have several foreign judges this year as Rufus15 might know.

I've looked through Medran's posts on this forum and there are none for the Supreme. I presume they don't have a stall there.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> The Supreme did have several foreign judges this year as Rufus15 might know.
> 
> I've looked through Medran's posts on this forum and there are none for the Supreme. I presume they don't have a stall there.


If a show provides me with PR content, I will post it on my site as an upcoming event post. Can't force a show to provide me with content and as for the Supreme I asked their press person last year multiple times to send me a copy to use on my news site and to share in other areas such as on my social media account.

And we did have a stall there thank you very much (I pay for my stalls at all shows and I still offer to post about the shows for free). If you have a look at our show calendar you'll actually find that most of them are GCCF and I am quite fond of all the friends I've made there and in other associations.

If we happen to be missing a large GCCF show that you think we should be at let me know and I am happy to explore costs to be there and of course if they provide me a copy of an upcoming event it'll be posted.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> The Supreme did have several foreign judges this year as Rufus15 might know.
> 
> I've looked through Medran's posts on this forum and there are none for the Supreme. I presume they don't have a stall there.


It's getting a bit boring now.

Three foreign judges in Birmingham vs six judges in London. Next.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Medran said:


> If a show provides me with PR content, I will post it on my site as an upcoming event post. Can't force a show to provide me with content and as for the Supreme I asked their press person last year multiple times to send me a copy to use on my news site and to share in other areas such as on my social media account.
> 
> And we did have a stall there thank you very much (I pay for my stalls at all shows and I still offer to post about the shows for free). If you have a look at our show calendar you'll actually find that most of them are GCCF and I am quite fond of all the friends I've made there and in other associations.
> 
> If we happen to be missing a large GCCF show that you think we should be at let me know and I am happy to explore costs to be there and of course if they provide me a copy of an upcoming event it'll be posted.


I look forward to seeing you at the Coventry and Leicester


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I look forward to seeing you at the Coventry and Leicester


See you there! 

Looking forward to the day out at that event.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

For those interested in the event... I completely forgot to mention that we have a pair of tickets up for grabs for in a giveaway. This also includes a special street cat bob inspired cat toy (to be collected at the event) Entry and details here.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

These events are becoming popular in several countries. Hope you all have a successful Expo  

I love attending our expo which is all animals from pets to farm animals, cat & dog breed displays, presentations & education for the public. It’s a fun weekend


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> These events are becoming popular in several countries. Hope you all have a successful Expo
> 
> I love attending our expo which is all animals from pets to farm animals, cat & dog breed displays, presentations & education for the public. It's a fun weekend


Thank you! 

And yes I wish we could get more pet expos running in the UK but sadly the way venue prices are going many have moved out of London or disappeared.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

So for anyone not happy about the price... I've managed to negotiate a discount for people using KW20 which gives 20% off all tickets!


----------



## Precious1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Going to take my daughters (pleased to see under 12’s are free) - they’ll love it. Thank


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

You are welcome.


----------



## Precious1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Taking my daughter next weekend - we are looking forward. Thanks for discounts code.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Precious1 said:


> Taking my daughter next weekend - we are looking forward. Thanks for discounts code.


Pop by our stall! Katzenworld


----------

